# Project topic



## subhransu123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pls give some innovative project topic for mtech(it) final yr.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 6, 2011)

You're studying for a *master's degree* and don't know what project to take up?


----------



## amirajdhawan (Jul 6, 2011)

Curse the education system for such theoretical studies that most of the people get badly struck when they have to make projects.
If you need innovative idea, then think yourself, thats innovation.
Anyways, you can probably do some application on google app  engine, and make a app too for android or iphone.
Or maybe some knock off intra our internet application using asp.net,  jsp, php.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Try to design a shopping portal, with cart system, cart, filters etc.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 7, 2011)

Movein2Kerala - Home

This was my BCA project 
It is a sh1t property site when I look back to it now.But the teachers liked it.They only wanted the integration of a payment gateway.So I made a premium account for users for which they had to pay through paypal.

There is no admin control panel,pagination or dynamic thumbnail generation for uploaded pics


----------

